# Parenting hack



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Man I wish I had a fireplace.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Man I wish I had a fireplace.


I wish I had a tree and could afford an empty box and wrapping paper.


----------

